
Mark Zuckerbarg: The Dictator no one choose - dprophecyguy
https://www.geek.com/tech/pirate-bay-founder-says-zuckerberg-is-the-biggest-dictator-in-the-world-1720817/
======
vectorEQ
peter sunde seems a bit loopy these days.

"He repeated his claim that the internet began life as a nearly-perfect and
free place." \- in what universe did this happen? it got developed by DARPA
ffs...

"“We’ve centralized all of our data to a guy called Mark Zuckerberg, who’s
basically the biggest dictator in the world as he wasn’t elected by anyone.”"
\- everyone choses by free will to submit their data. and even if you didnt,
your data would end up in the same place as the whole of the internet is
tapped on the backbone...

"Dictator definition, a person exercising absolute power, especially a ruler
who has absolute, unrestricted control in a government without hereditary
succession."

None of this applies to zuckerberg. So wtf is he talking about with such a
statement? Seems like just childish behaviour at best.

------
dprophecyguy
What I fear the most is "Absolute power corrupts absolutely". I feel like
facebook being a corporation is not in hand of one, But still, if someone has
to do wrong or misuse it they can just fuck the world in a night or two.

------
hguhghuff
Zuckerberg, at least as far as his public persona goes, appears to have no
personality at all.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Zuck is a kingmaker, not a dictator. Hopefully, he won't ever abuse that
power.

